# Update on butler



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

He got to come home this morning but as soon as we got him home he was stomach breathing and drooling and acting lethargic. We took him right back to the er vet (ran red lights) and they immediately rushed him into some oxygen. We just talked to his Dr and he is still on oxygen and he's doing a little worse. His eyes are gooey and he looks uncomfortable...my poor baby..this pic is from last night

View attachment 23026


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So,so sorry! Poor Butler! Do they know what caused it this second time? I hope he will be alright! Keeping you and Butler in my thoughts!


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

They really don't know. They said they think it's because he is so tiny. He doesn't even weigh a pound!! Anyways, all we can do is pray. His poor mommy is in tears. Happy mothers day to all who have 2 legged and 4 legged children. 

(This was last night)
View attachment 23034


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Poor thing x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Poor sweet baby boy. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you so much! He's still not doing well. Doctor said he has episodes 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This is so sad. I really hope he picks up. xxx


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Me too, thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Awww poor precious baby. Prayers coming his way..


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh no! That poor little guy! I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Holly's Momma said:


> Thank you so much! He's still not doing well. Doctor said he has episodes
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am keeping him in my thoughts poor little dude. He's a cutie for sure. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you all so much


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

He's precious. Hoping he recovers soon!! Lots of love and good thoughts to you and Butler.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor sweet baby! :-(
He looks so tiny and sweet.
How old is he?
I am no expert and I do miss a lot around here as I am not on everyday,
so mind me if I missed a post, but he is so tiny, has he been eating?
My friends chi acted like that and she gave him nutri-cal for low blood sugar.
Hypoglycemia.
Not sure if that is the issue, just thought I'd throw it out there even though its the obvious answer


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Poor sweet baby! :-(
> He looks so tiny and sweet.
> How old is he?
> I am no expert and I do miss a lot around here as I am not on everyday,
> ...


He is 9 weeks old, he weighs .09 of a pound. Butler has been on nutri-cal and he doesn't have low blood sugar. He's been checked out for it. Were just trying to get him out of the woods from the pneumonia. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Sending hugs to you and prayers and good thoughts to your sweet little guy.


----------



## abrunk (Jul 23, 2012)

Prayers for you and your sweet baby.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you so much

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you! UPDATE - Butler has been moved to a bigger hospital with a respiratory specialist. We were up all night and we transferred him at 5am and we're awaiting a call at 9-10am and it's 7:30am now. He does well in oxygen but after an hr without it, he starts diminishing quickly. Plus my poor baby won't eat again. They may want to go in and see if it's fluid or mucus in his lungs but I won't know anything till I hear from the Dr. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers. They mean so much to us.

View attachment 23074


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor little guy! Our best wishes to both of you. We'll be watching for updates on this little one.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope your little guy feels better soon. I am sorry that both of you seem to be going through so much. Hugs....


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Still sending prayers his way, is is so precious.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

He's doing a little better today. He is with an internal medicine specialist at a new er vet hospital...more updates tomorrow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Prayers still coming your way! Thanks for keeping us updated. Feel the hugs, kisses, and prayers baby boy!


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you so much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

Sending prayers for your little guy! He is just so cute! Keep us posted!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby!! I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Sending mega prayers for your adorable little man!!!!!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Come on Butler you can do it !!!!!! Get better soon. XX


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Holly's Momma said:


> He's doing a little better today. He is with an internal medicine specialist at a new er vet hospital...more updates tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hope he continuously gets better. Praying for you and him.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is he doing today? Hopefully the new specialist will be able to help him. Please update us!


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got an update from the Dr. He is eating on his own and wagging his tail! And she wants us to come see him so she can see how he does after he gets excited  thank you all so much for the prayers!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow!! What a roller coaster, but I love the part of the roller coaster that's going up!! Way to go Butler!! He's a little fighter. Keep up the great work.


----------



## rudedog (Apr 4, 2013)

sending lots of well wishes you way, poor baby.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woohoo great news


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

He's doing better!!! He's eating on his own and he was giving kisses  and of course I have a new pic for you guys

View attachment 23338


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Awww he looks better then yesterday, when do they think he might come home. God lov him!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG, what a sweetheart.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures of him. I keep checking back to see how he is doing!!!!


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

He might be home in a couple days if he's doing much better...I hope so, I miss him and this is getting expensive. I love updating butler's extended family! Lol


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

aww god that was so sad in the beginning and so nice to see him getting better. Really hope he does. Sounds like the vets are doing an amazing job. I didn't even know there were doggy hospitals that would keep them in over night. I'll ask my vet where the nearest place like that is.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Butler is doing better! We got to see him for a little bit earlier. He is off of the oxygen and he is eating like a racehorse! It looks like he is almost out of the woods! He is on an iv but it's doing wonders to get him better. Butler thanks his extended family for all of the prayers  and as always...here is a new picture!

View attachment 23394


View attachment 23402


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Clever boy Butler, keep up the good work. xx


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Bless his little heart.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a precious doll baby!! I'm sure your love has helped speed his recovery. Thoughts and prayers to you both. Will continue to watch for positive updates!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Such good news, keep us posted. He is sooooo cute x


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Awww he looks much better - im so glad you have had a good outcome on this - I was very worried for you at the beginning


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

So glad to hear he's doing better 
Hope he's back in your arms very soon. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great news, such a cute baby!


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Great news!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

We're visiting with him! He may come home tomorrow!! And as always here's another few pictures 


Sent fro
View attachment 23546
m Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

View attachment 23554


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

So glad he is doing better! Such a sweet little guy!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for another update, we are all so gald he is on the mend.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Stay strong little butler  we are all pulling for you. He's so cute...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update! I keep checking back daily!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is such grrrreat news!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Im so glad his doing so well. I hope he gets the clear and go home with his brave mama. 
Speaking of mama how are you doing with all this?


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, Butler is coming home!!! The doc is happy with his progress and so are we...He's breathing well, eating well, and even doing the messy stuff well. Thank you for all your good thoughts and prayers! It worked!   
New pictures when we pic him up!


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Chico's Mum said:


> Im so glad his doing so well. I hope he gets the clear and go home with his brave mama.
> Speaking of mama how are you doing with all this?


Thank you so much for asking! I wasn't handling it well at first. I was so scared we were going to lose him. So, lots of tears. Today, happy tears because our little man is coming home! Your 4 legged babies are adorable by the way!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

YaY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Whooo hoooo!!!!! Give him lots of puppy pats for all of us


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Great news 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

That's so good news, you must be so happy. Can't wait for pics of him home x


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Good News, must have been a fraught few days for you but you can all relax and enjoy getting him home now  x


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Holly's Momma said:


> Thank you so much for asking! I wasn't handling it well at first. I was so scared we were going to lose him. So, lots of tears. Today, happy tears because our little man is coming home! Your 4 legged babies are adorable by the way!


Im so glad his coming home. This is truly a great day. Ive been so worried for your little guy. And the pics just makes me want to hug Chico and Lily even more. 

I'm glad now you can breath and probably take a long sleep when butler comes home. 

I am truly happy for your family and your wonderful miracle. 

And thank you for saying my babies are adorable. :daisy: I think so too.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

It is a great day! Butler is home! And he ate a little, took his meds and now he is asleep on his mama. He even played and he still uses his potty pad  

View attachment 23602


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Phew !!!!!!! Thank goodness for that. X


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Awww, he looks so good, thank God he is home and doing well. Give him lots of kisses from all of us.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay!!! So glad he's home now


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Bunches of hugs and kisses for Butler, and his mom! Yippeee!


----------

